# Real Patriot



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Red, White, and Blue EPS's. And a matte black to boot.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Pure HOTNESS!!!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I still don't know which one I like the most...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

But I thought the PZRA was not available?
WTH?
roll eyes.
God I hate the internet, and people who use it. Nice.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Its like AM/PM*

Too much good stuff.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

They used to make a C50 in Stars and Stripes.


----------

